# racism and presbyterian history



## rmwilliamsjr (Mar 1, 2006)

i'm looking for a few good books on the topic of racism and presbyterianism. i found:
Black and Presbyterian: The Heritage and the Hope
by Gayraud S. Wilmore

On Being Black and Reformed: A New Perspective on the African-American Christian Experience
by Anthony J. Carter

i'm particularly interested in anything that spans the Civil War.
i need them for a class on the ministries of mercy....
thanks


i have really got to learn to use the search function here, first.

On Being Black and Reformed, by Anthony J. Carter
http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=15682#pid218211

Reformed Blacks of America
http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=13981#pid197016

thanks for both your patience and your help.....

[Edited on 3-1-2006 by rmwilliamsjr]


----------

